# slow bsnl bbnd plan 900 home unlimited



## andy_65_in (Apr 18, 2014)

fed up with this plan.it used to work fast till some card got burnt in the exchange,spoke to the regional manager at almora who controls my area also ie pithoragarh - a team came and fingered my connection,lines etc and finally the speed has slowed down-moreover the wi fi doesnt worknow-it always shows limited  connectivity.what shud i do


*Wide Area Network (WAN) Setup*

Choose Add, Edit, or Remove to configure WAN interfaces.
Choose Save/Reboot to apply the changes and reboot the system.



*VPI/VCI**Service**Protocol**State**Status**IP Address**Remove**Edit*0/35pppoe_0_35_1BridgeEnabledUp0/32br_0_32BridgeEnabledUp8/35br_8_35BridgeEnabledUp8/81br_8_81BridgeEnabledUp0/100br_0_100BridgeEnabledUp


*DSL Settings

    Select the modulation below.    (Notice: If you don't understand parameter below, please keep defalut settings.)



G.Dmt EnabledG.lite EnabledT1.413 EnabledADSL2 EnabledBitswap EnabledAnnexL EnabledSRA EnabledADSL2+ EnabledAnnexM Enabled


*


StatusSHOWTIME ModeADSL2+ Type   DownstreamUpstreamRate (Kbps)1973 508 SNR Margin (dB)4.6 9.4 Attenuation (dB)55.5 36.2 Attainable Rate (Kbps):2296 628 Output Power (dBm)12.9 0.0 Super Frames53372 50673 Super Frame Errors6712 0


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2014)

your snr & downstream attn values are poor & the reason why your modem is syncing at only 2296kbps downstream speed.this means problem in line.check the line coming into your house from outside bsnl junction box for cuts/joints etc.sometimes exposed joints have rust accumulated over them because of water,humidity etc(common during rains) & that results in lowering of snr.sometimes joints get loose resulting in improper contact.snr values should be at least 15 & attn values should be below 50 for a smooth connection.with these poor values you should be able to hear background noise/hiss/cracking in telephone dial tone which is what bsnl employees understands too.a smooth line means clear noise free dial tone.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 18, 2014)

hi white- i dont hear any noise in my tele-its crystal clear.the main culprit is the burnt internet card in my exchange which still is to be replaced-it has just been repaired


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 18, 2014)

sometimes noise may not be noticeable but that does not mean line is alright.i prefer to eliminate basic causes first before jumping to high tech solutions.best solution would be to just ask local exchange to check snr & attn values at their end for your connection to rule out any line issues.


----------



## andy_65_in (Apr 18, 2014)

well the connectivity was excellent but abt 2 months ago the local exchange internet card got burnt due to a lightning strike whereafter its been repaired-this is the culprit


----------

